
Barnes & Noble Considers Spinning Off Its Nook Unit - donohoe
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/01/05/barnes-noble-considers-spinning-off-its-nook-unit/?ref=business
======
koenigdavidmj
...you mean the profitable part?

